# [Mafia] Attack on Tenrou Island



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

ATTACK ON TENROU ISLAND

A Fairy Tail Mafia Game!

*Rules*:

- Do not role reveal.
- Turn off your sigs.
- Do not talk about the game outside of this thread.
- There won't be any hints in the writeups.
- Phases last 48 hours each, so there are no excuses not to vote.
- With crazy roles come crazy responsibility, so anyone inactive for three phases in a row is instantly Modkilled. No exceptions.
- Gajeel is still fodder.
- Good luck!
- I'll send out roles in a little while, but feel free to start chatting.

*Goals:
*Fairy Tail must annihilate Grimoire Heart.
Grimoire Heart must annihilate Fairy Tail.
The Mage Council must see both sides destroy each other.​

*Spoiler*: _Fairy Tail ._ 



_Guild Power:_
- *Fairy Law* - If Makarov or Laxus are the only members of Fairy Tail left alive, they will be allowed to use Fairy Law and automatically kill five non-Fairy Tail players.

- *Makarov* - [Resilient/Call in the Reinforcements] - Has three lives, except when lynched. Can select two players and replace their existing roles with that of Gildartz and Laxus (their respective powers are a secret for now).
- *Erza* - [Role Shift] - May change roles once every Night Phase, between Vigilante, Cop, Commuter, Roleblocker and Doctor, granting access to that roles power during the next Night Phase.
- *Mirajane* - [Vigilante/Shapeshifter] - Once per Night Phase, may redirect any actions aimed at them to that player. Can also select one player each Night Phase to kill.
- *Gajeel* - [Tracker] - May select a player each Night Phase and find out which players have targeted them.
- *Cana* - [Investigator/Doctor] - May select a player each Night Phase to find out their role. May also select one player to make Bulletproof until the next Night Phase.
- *Freed* - [Commuter/Roleblocker] - Every other Night Phase, may make themselves immune to any abilities and can take one other player with them. Otherwise, may select one player to roleblock for that Night Phase.
- *Natsu* - [Vigilante/Semi-Bulletproof/Semi-Roleblocker/Motion Sick] - Ignores Bulletproof status, cannot be killed by Zeref's Perfect Defense, cannot commute except with Happy.
- *Gray* - [Stripper/Semi-Impervious] - Has a 50% of being immune to any action. Any female who targets him automatically has their ability negated that phase.
- *Elfman* - [Doctor] - May select a player each Night Phase to make Bulletproof for the next two Night Phases.
- *Lucy* - [Investigator/Summoner] - May investigate one player each Night Phase to find out their role. Once every other Night Phase, Lucy may redirect any actions targetting her to one of her Summons instead.
- *Happy* - [Commuter] - Every other Night Phase, may make themselves immune to any abilities and can take one other player with them.
- *Wendy* - [Doctor/Reviver/Returner] - May select one player during each Night Phase to make Bulletproof that phase. May also revive one player per five Night Phases and can also give a player back their role if they have been Roleblocked.
- Generic Townie x3





*Spoiler*: _Grimoire Heart ._ 



_Guild Power:
_*Grimoire Law - *If Hades or Zeref are the only members of Grimoire Heart left, they may use Grimoire Law and kill five random non-GH players.

- *Hades* - [Godfather] - Normal Godfather rules apply.
- *Ultear* - [Shapeshifter/Manipulator] - Once per Night Phase, may redirect any actions aimed at them to that player. May also select one player every other Phase and take control of their action or vote.
- *Zancrow* - [Semi-Vigilante/Semi-Bulletproof] - Cannot be killed by anyone except Natsu, can only target players for kill who have previously targeted them.
- *Meredy* - [Linker] - *[One Shot] *May select three players. If any of those are  killed, so are the others selected (as long as it isn't Mafia who kills  them).
- *Kain* - [Doll] - May select one player every other Phase and have 50% chance to take  control of their action or vote for that Phase. If they select  themselves, they become Bulletproof for that phase instead.
- *Azuma* - [Vigilante] - May select one player each Night Phase to kill.
- *Zoldeo* - [Supreme Roleblocker] - May select one player each Night Phase to permanently roleblock, even after Zoldeo is killed.
- *RustyRose* - [Embodiment] - Votes count twice. Once every three Night Phases, may role reveal a selected player to another player.
- *Zeref* - [Sleeping Godfather/Perfect Defense] - Player believes they are a generic townie. If investigated by anyone,  they are revealed as a generic townie. If "awakened" by the Mafia, Zeref  gains all the powers of a Godfather. Perfect Defense is like  Bulletproof, except it cannot be bypassed and also kills the attacker.





*Spoiler*: _Mage Council ._ 



_Guild Power:
_*Etherion - *If the game has gone on for too long with little progress, I will allow Mest or Lahar to use Etherion and halve the number of players instantly.

- *Mest* - [Commuter/Cop/Information Control] - May commute every other Night Phase to become immune to any Night Action. Can investigate any player to find out their role. If investigated, may decide what the investigator is told about them.
- *Lahar* - [Supreme Roleblocker] - May select one player each Night Phase to permanently roleblock, even after Lahar is killed.




Player List:
Amrun
Armpits
Bioness
Butō Renjin
Cadrien
Cycloid
EnterTheTao
gumby2ms
Hustler
Judge Fudge
Marco
Mastic
Mei Lin
Omaeda Takes It Alone
Pipe
R o f l c o p t e r
SageMaster
Sajin
Sito
Sphyer
Survivor19
Tia Halibel
TruEorFalse_21
WhatADrag
Zarcrath


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

*Natsu - *Ah... I love being lazy...
*Lucy - *We're in the middle of the S-Class thing! What're you doing?!
*Natsu - *Zzzzzzz...
*Lucy - *Ugh...

*elsewhere*

*Hades - *We're so close to finding Zeref.
*RustyRose - *Can I paint a portrait of him?
*Hades - *What? No, shut up.*
RustyRose - *Why? I _love_ art!
*Ultear - *Ahem... Yes, Hades. It won't be long now.
*Meredy - *We're at Tenrou Island.
*RustyRose - *Nobody understands my passion.

Grimoire Heart soon appeared at Tenrou Island and the Seven Kin landed silently. Azuma was the first to meet competition, in the form of Gajeel and Levy - who were doing things you guys are too young to learn about on a forum like this.

*Gajeel - *Get behind me!! He's far more manly than me!

But Gajeel's warning came too late, as Levy was struck by Azuma and cut in half instantly.

*Levy - *I feel... like Hiyori...
*Gajeel - *You bastard! You'll pay for that!!
*Azuma - *Hahaha! You're nothing but fodder to me! Where are the real men?!

*elsewhere*

*Mest - *Hey, Wendy, you ever wanted to know how many licks it takes to get to the centre of a tootsie-pop? I've got one right here.
*Wendy - *That's a strange shape for a tootsie-pop... Why is it stuck in your trousers?

*Phase Results:*
*Levy *(Lyra) was killed by *Azuma.*

DAY PHASE BEGIN.​


----------



## Amrun (Apr 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SAJIN]*

I don't care if I don't have my role yet. :33


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*

She's a threat to all of us


----------



## Sajin (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Amrun]* as it should be. (Lyra, you forgot the playerlist though )

I actually hope I'm not Mest because trying to become the last man standing when you are neither a killer or bulletproof isn't that fun


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

Gildartz is hidden right


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

The game starts before we get our roles, what madness is this!


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> The game starts before we get our roles, what madness is this!



I might even be a total bitch and not tell anyone their roles until the Night Phase starts.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I might even be a total bitch and not tell anyone their roles until the Night Phase starts.



Or you could switch the remaining roles every night phase.

Would be chaotic yet innovative


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *[Vote Lynch Amrun]*
> 
> She's a threat to all of us


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

This is gonna be fun, I can tell that now


----------



## Olivia (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Lyra. 

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

I know he has to be in this game. 

EDIT: NM, he posted above.


----------



## Mastic (Apr 4, 2011)

Game is already cash.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there going to be a player list?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Is there going to be a player list?


Gimme a minute to breathe, damnit!


----------



## Olivia (Apr 4, 2011)

Fine, I'll stop strangling you.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 4, 2011)

Levy was killed


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

I know. 

I'm off to bed guys, it's 4AM. Never let it be said I wasn't nice to you all.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah yeah *[Vote Lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2011)

Mafia game after a long time , will vote later


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 4, 2011)

got my role and GODDAMMIT AGAIN


----------



## Olivia (Apr 4, 2011)

Why, are you mafia?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 4, 2011)

...I just realized it's 15 townies vs 9 mafioso (and the 2 independents).

We're SO fucked.

Also, I can only see 25 people in player list while I thought there are 26 roles?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel sorry for the two independents.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 4, 2011)

Good, i didn't miss out on too much


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> ...I just realized it's 15 townies vs 9 mafioso (and the 2 independents).
> 
> We're SO fucked.
> 
> Also, I can only see 25 people in player list while I thought there are 26 roles?



It's actually 15 versus 8, unless the Mafia manage to awaken Zeref _then_ it's 14 versus 9. 

And there aren't 26 roles. One of the generic townies is actually Zeref. They just don't know it. Yet.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It's actually 15 versus 8, unless the Mafia manage to awaken Zeref _then_ it's 14 versus 9.
> 
> And there aren't 26 roles. One of the generic townies is actually Zeref. They just don't know it. Yet.



Well now we do. 

Unless you're talking about the characters.


----------



## Juri (Apr 4, 2011)

> *RustyRose* - Why? I love art!




*[Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 4, 2011)

That's what I got from it as well, which is why I originally lynched him.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 4, 2011)

Wait, there are hints? 

Edit: Nvm, it says there aren't any in the OP.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Wait, there are hints?



Did you even read the damn rules? No hints in the write ups!


----------



## Amrun (Apr 4, 2011)

That's actually a fairly good lead.

*[change vote lynch sphyer]*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 4, 2011)

Ninja'd 

I think I'll go to sleep now and I'd recommend you to do the same if it's really 4am for you 

And sure why not

*[Change vote lynch Sphyer]*

/in before I regret it when Amrun kills me night one


----------



## Amrun (Apr 4, 2011)

... Oh.

*[change vote lynch sajin]*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 4, 2011)

Amrun said:


> ... Oh.
> 
> *[change vote lynch sajin]*



...

Thought it'd be amusing to see Sphyer's reaction but of course, you'd force me to obey the tradition. 

*[Change vote lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2011)

I know nothing about this manga, dammit.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 4, 2011)

You should read it Marco, it's actually good.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 4, 2011)

lol at Sphyer being Rusty Rose.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 4, 2011)

I really wouldn't put it past Lyra, actually. Even if she says there aren't any clues.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> ...
> 
> Thought it'd be amusing to see Sphyer's reaction but of course, you'd force me to obey the tradition.
> 
> *[Change vote lynch Amrun]*



If only, if only.  Killing roles always abandon me when we are in the same game.


Too bad there are no clues in the write ups.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 4, 2011)

Sphyer being Rusty Rose just makes too much sense


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 5, 2011)

lol yes it does. but they never let amrun be zetsu so who knows.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

The roles were rng'd as far as I know.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 5, 2011)

Lynch me please

I guarantee you'll laugh

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> lol yes it does. but they never let amrun be zetsu so who knows.



I let Amrun be Zetsu in DBZ vs. HST

It was funny 



Sphyer said:


> Lynch me please
> 
> I guarantee you'll laugh
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*



Okay 

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 5, 2011)

damn it quit reminding me of that game I missed sign-ups. what is sypher mest or something and want to die?? or governor and he wants to pick who goes home.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

I could use a good laugh. 
*[VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I could use a good laugh.
> *[VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*


What, floating isn't enough for you?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> What, floating isn't enough for you?



Floating gets kinda boring after the first million years so, yeah, need something new to entertain me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

I really feel like I should watch Fairy Tail.

There's all sort of FT related memes I don't get 

Does Sphyer hate Mest with a deep passion and willing to die being him or something?

I don't think he'd give up being Rusty Rose


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 5, 2011)

Get into FT Drag, it's good


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2011)

Sphyer being Mest.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Does Sphyer hate Mest with a deep passion and willing to die being him or something?



Can you blame him if he's FODDER Mest. 
I would have done the same if I had that role...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

After googling "Fodder Mest". Okay I know who that is now 

Yeah I'd get myself lynched too. Although he seems like a really strong independent. He can commute and permanently roleblock people. I guess it's worth it than towning in the dark and trying to scumhunt mafia.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Floating gets kinda boring after the first million years so, yeah, need something new to entertain me.


Try sinking?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> After googling "Fodder Mest". Okay I know who that is now
> 
> Yeah I'd get myself lynched too. Although he seems like a really strong independent. He can commute and permanently roleblock people. I guess it's worth it than towning in the dark and trying to scumhunt mafia.



This may sound stupid, with the added fact that I'm tired, but what does commute mean?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> After googling "Fodder Mest". Okay I know who that is now
> 
> Yeah I'd get myself lynched too. Although he seems like a really strong independent. He can commute and permanently roleblock people. I guess it's worth it than towning in the dark and trying to scumhunt mafia.



That pic. 



Cadrien said:


> Try sinking?



I sank to the depths of hell, then floated back up. So, been there, done that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

I just read the rules:



> - Turn off your sigs.





Already ahead of you

I will win this game as Lyra modkills everyone except me


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll try to do that from now on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

Since we're obliged to follow the rules let's all turn off our sigs, the Mafia FC will be clueless as to this new sigless fad


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 5, 2011)

me 2 sorry lyra.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh wait...that was a rule?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I just read the rules:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rules, also, say that Gajeel is fodder. 
For that, I'm defying the rules. Come at me mod. 

Also, lol @ 48 hour phases.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2011)

So can anyone answer my previous question?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, I missed that Tia. Sorry.

A commuter is someone who goes home for the night. Could be every night or every two nights (typically the latter), win which the player becomes immune from all action.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2011)

I see.  **


----------



## Pipe (Apr 5, 2011)

> - Turn off your sigs.



Why we have to turn off the sigs? 



> - Gajeel is still fodder.



KBL will be proud of you Lyra.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 5, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

Wait why do we have to turn off our sigs? and what about Gajeel?


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2011)

Turning off our sigs is a pain in the ass, but at least there is a button for it on quick message.

I thought about making it a rule for my image wars game but didn't.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 5, 2011)

I feel naked without my sig


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2011)

I know, so do I.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

I laugh because I already didn't have a set anyways.

My foresight is amazing


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 5, 2011)

I could care less but it's funny, Lyra didn't say anything about it earlier


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol WAD.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Knowing Lyra, it's obvious Sphyer is RustyRose.

*[vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Since we're obliged to follow the rules let's all turn off our sigs, the Mafia FC will be clueless as to this new sigless fad



There's a button to turn it off for this post when making a reply.

Of course, you don't need to know this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

It's funny because I got a bunch of people to turn off their sigs.

They must all be mafia for bandwagoning so easily


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 5, 2011)

WAD's so good he's controlling every aspect of our forums lives


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

I will be controlling at least one persons's forum life when they lose a bet with me in the near future 

And wait, I just reread Mest's role, he is just a commuter.

Even if Sphyer is an independent, is it in town's best interest to not scumhunt for mafia when the numbers are only 14v9v2?

I dunno. It seems like the initial suspicion was "lol obv Rusty Rose" but then people were like "Haha Sphyer is giving up because he's Mest". I think some mafia pushed this wagon early to try and keep the first phase unproductive.

Plus it would be more of a troll if we forced Sphyer to play Fodder Mest 

I'll think more about it after I sleep. 48 hour day phase? Yeah. I have time


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 5, 2011)

So game is finally up  Games gonna be 

No sigs huh good thing i never had any to start with 

*Vote lynch [R o f l c o p t e r]* because of that scary clown avatar


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

Zarcrath said:


> So game is finally up  Games gonna be
> 
> No sigs huh good thing i never had any to start with
> 
> *Vote lynch [R o f l c o p t e r]* because of that scary clown avatar



You're the 2nd person to use that excuse to vote for me.


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 5, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You're the 2nd person to use that excuse to vote for me.




I had an bad experience with clowns when i was young. so blame your avatar for remebering me about that 

but hey was there someone more then me voting in this thread for that reason?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

Zarcrath said:


> I had an bad experience with clows when i was young. so blame your avatar for remebering me about that
> 
> but hey was there someone more then me voting in this thread for that reason?



Ah... 

No, not in this thread.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes. Continue, zarcath


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 5, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Yes. Continue, zarcath



insert: Oh you! picture.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

oh me!


----------



## Mastic (Apr 5, 2011)

Im seriously gonna lmao if Sphy turns out to be Natsu.

*[VOTE Lynch Sphy]*


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm somewhat dubious that she would assign Sphyer RustyRose, but she could have trolled him. *shrugs*


----------



## Fran (Apr 5, 2011)

'sup ya'll

*[vote lynch sphyer]* because he's probably rustyrose


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn this phase. The votes on him are too easy. People can't decide if he's Rusty Rose or Mest. If he's RR, then great. Mafia down. But I don't think Lyra would be so blatant and I don't think Sphyer would have let himself die so easily.

Something is up.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch sphyer]

Oh Rusty ,what you gunna do 
*


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn this phase. The votes on him are too easy. People can't decide if he's Rusty Rose or Mest. If he's RR, then great. Mafia down. But I don't think Lyra would be so blatant and I don't think Sphyer would have let himself die so easily.
> 
> Something is up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

Mei Lin why you always gotta seem so scummy. I happen to like you, you know


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2011)

I am not scummy,it just you always think I am


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

It's because I saw your Death Note trickery. I don't know what else you're capable of


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> It's because I saw your Death Note trickery. I don't know what else you're capable of



You won't know till I am mafia in some games again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

I know what you mean, I've had an insane town streak lately.

People won't know till I die though. 

EDIT: Well, not really a town streak since I was Suigetsu(Independent) in James's game, but I was the most townie person there


----------



## Fran (Apr 5, 2011)

you guys are giving lyra too much credit.

sphyer is definitely rustyrose or i'm obama.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sagemaster]*

Random Vote


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 5, 2011)

Sphyer's prolly not even giving a fuck about whether or not he dies. He hasn't been back in here since he voted for himself, lol, so if he doesn't even want to put up a defense

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I see what Sphyer is doing

btw Lyra, the description for Mest's powers is cut off.

*[Vote Sphyer]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 5, 2011)

unanimous voting?? no one even cares?? I guess it is day one and I should vote for someone. 
*[vote lynch cadrien]* 
don't really trust random voters.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

Now I have a true vote 

*[Change Vote: Lynch Gumby]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

How much longer on this phase 

I was going to try and see if we can generate discussion, but it seems Sphyer is just going to die. Ugh. Fodder Mest and people think he's Rusty Rose


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry, but the game has to fit around my schedule - not the other way around. So as I clearly stated on the first post, all phases last 48 hours.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

How far into 48 are we again?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> How far into 48 are we again?



The game started last night at 3:30AM. It's 4:30AM right now and I'm about to go to bed. The phase will end tomorrow night at 3:30AM.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Thinking mest is fodder smh


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch sagemaster]*

for fapping to Mest too much.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2011)

So...anyone not feeling good about the Sphyer wagon?


----------



## Juri (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh crap, totally forgot about this.


----------



## Sito (Apr 6, 2011)

Didn't know this was up

*[Vote Lynch Sagemaster]* becuase Gildartz>Mest

Will probably change tho.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 6, 2011)

sito, even blinky admitted gildartz was fodder to mest


----------



## Amrun (Apr 6, 2011)

Wasn't that on April 1st, Sage?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 6, 2011)

well, yeah. :sanji

I was saying Gildartz was awesome that day lol


----------



## Sito (Apr 6, 2011)

You guys had a bet or something, i haven't been on that thread a whole lot lately plus you said Gildartz>Mest in that convo. But if Blinky really did lose his ways then..........

edit: Oh wait that was april fools?

phew, i thought Blinky was gay and you were straight for a minute. :ho

edit2: do we really have to have our sigs off?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 6, 2011)

See me caring about the sigs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2011)

My question is conveniently ignored 

Doctor protection tonight prz.


----------



## Sito (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't reply to all comments, buy yeah i think Sypher is protown and is just getting bandwagoned.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't want to regret not lynching Rusty


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2011)

Bitch, Mest is spreading troll Aids
Gildartz> Mest4hismessuplyfe


----------



## Juri (Apr 6, 2011)

*[vote lynch sagemaster]*


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 6, 2011)

lol haters gonna hate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch SageMaster]*

Even though...yeah...I don't think this wagon will turn around with the activity in this game.

And it's possibly we're still towning. GG inactifag mafia I can feel it.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 6, 2011)

Sphyer voted for himself and had no defense.

How is it not a good idea to lynch him?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2011)

He's a dick and is probably some character role that he really hates from the flavor and is choosing to town himself so he dies and doesn't have to deal with it.

Though I guess it's more likely you have a better role than him or else I guess he would put effort into it.

Meh.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2011)

I Wanted to vote for myself next phrase


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I Wanted to vote for myself next phrase



Helpful as always, Mei Lin


----------



## Mastic (Apr 6, 2011)

There really isnt alot to go on since we get no clues at all. WAD is most likely right about Sphyer not giving a fuck so its a waste to lynch him.

*[Change VOTE No Lynch]* for now. I'll make up my mind before end phase.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Helpful as always, Mei Lin



I am unmotivated when given certain roles 

I only do well as mafia with good roles or Kankurou
or a cop.

Lately Double voters,generics and have masons thats are inactifags,demotivating for me . I am so lay back.


----------



## Sito (Apr 6, 2011)

When's this phase over?


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 6, 2011)

less then two hours. if this wasn't day one I'd change my less then serious vote for cad but this is day one crap shoot.

vote count

*Spoiler*: __ 



amrun>sajin>sypher>sajin>sagemaster
sypher>amrun>sypher
sajin>amrun>sypher>amrun
tia harribel>sypher
judge fudge>amrun
cycloid>spypher>sagemaster
WAD>spyher>sagemaster
rofl>sypher
boiness>sypher
sagemaster>sypher
zancrath>rofl
mastic>sypher>no lynch
armpits>sypher
meilin>sypher
cadrien>sagemaster>gumby2ms
buto renjin>sypher
omaeda takes it alone>sypher
gumby2ms>cadrien
sito>sagemaster




9 sypher
4 sagemaster
2-amrun
1-cadrien, gumby2ms, rofl, no lynch


----------



## Velocity (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, thanks to counting up the votes for me. 

DAY PHASE END



*Gajeel: *She put up quite a bit of a fight, but I got her.
*Lucy: *Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!
*Natsu: *But how do you know if she's a spy?!
*Cana*: There are ways of telling whether she is a spy.
*Grey*: Are there? Oh well, tell us.  
*Cana*: Tell me. What do you do with spies?  
*Natsu*: Burn them.  
*Cana*: And what do you burn, apart from spies?  
*Natsu*: More spies.  
*Erza*: Wood.  
*Cana*: Good. Now, why do spies burn?  
*Gajeel*: ...because they're made of... wood?  
*Cana*: Good. So how do you tell whether she is made of wood?  
*Natsu*: Build a bridge out of her.  
*Cana*: But can you not also build bridges out of stone?  
*Natsu*: Oh yeah.*
Cana*: Does wood sink in water?  
*Natsu*: No, no, it floats!... It floats! Throw her into the pond!  
*Cana*: No, no. What else floats in water?  
*Happy*: Dead fish.  
*Erza*: Apples.  
*Gajeel*: Very small rocks.  
*Natsu*: Cider.  
*Happy*: Gravy.  
*Gajeel*: Cherries.  
*Natsu*: Mud.  
*Freed*: Churches.  
*Gajeel*: Lead! Lead!  
*Makarov*: A Duck.  
*Cana*: ...Exactly. So, logically...  
*Natsu*: If she weighed the same as a duck... she's made of wood.  
*Cana*: And therefore...  
*Gajeel*: ...A spy!



*Spyher (Lucy) Got Lynched by the Town!*

NIGHT PHASE START
No Posting, damnit!​


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Sajin (Apr 10, 2011)

The signups lasted a month. What about this phase?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)

I predict it will last as long as the arc in the manga.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2011)

So yeah, this game would be pretty cool if we all got to play it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

Longest night phase ever?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2011)

Must be Urtear's time control tricks


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh come on guys, stop complaining. It hasn't even been a week....


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

Obviously 

To think we could have been spamming the hell out of this thread for the past 6 days getting +1s and Lyra would have been none the wiser.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2011)

Let's spam this thread to force Lyra to come back


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Let's spam this thread to force Lyra to come back



Sounds like a good idea on paper...

EDIT
Damn you Cadrien.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

Off to a good start


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

I told Lyra on MSN but she thinks we're not interested anymore.

Just do it Lyra. 

DEDEDE COMMANDS YOU


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2011)

Mest > Gildartz

Come at me


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

Not interested!?  i've been dying for this fucking phase to end.

Wrong Sajin, it's clearly Gildartz > Mest


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I told Lyra on MSN but *she thinks we're not interested anymore.*
> 
> Just do it Lyra.



I lol'd. What gave her that idea ?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Not interested!?  i've been dying for this fucking phase to end.



I could barely sleep in excitement of the night phase results. Dead serious 

Okay not really, but still, she's wrong


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Mest > Gildartz
> 
> Come at me



Lol Mest.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

Mest sucks come at me


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

I dunno. 

Since now we're talking about Mest > Gildartz:






*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 






Gentlemen, this is mah sagemasterpiece.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

Let's not fight. We can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, okay... Clearly you haven't lost interest yet. 

The worst part is that, even after three days, only a few of you ever sent in any night actions. 

I'll sort out the actions now and start the next Day Phase in an hour.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

Silly Mest fans. 
They have to change facts in order for their fandom to have any credibility.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

Omg, i'm still laughing at the Zeref one...i can't stop...i'm like crying right now :rofl


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

Mest shall teach you all a lesson and win. 

He's the mest awesome character in the manga.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Mest shall teach you all a lesson and win.
> 
> He's the mest awesome character in the manga.



He's shit. Hell, even his name says so.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

You're so jelly of the main character. :33


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> You're so jelly of the main character. :33



What does Lucy have to do with this ? We're talking about fodder, not Lucy.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, I apologize.

I didn't know we were talking about gildartz.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2011)

To give you an idea of this game, and how much I've been wanting to play it.

I hadn't read any Fairy Tail at all when the game begun.

I'm now on Chapter 195.

I think it's pretty much the best thing ever.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Oh, I apologize.
> 
> I didn't know we were talking about gildartz.



Apology accepted. Now, go fap to Lucy as a form of penance.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Apology accepted. Now, go fap to Juvia as a form of penance.


Fix'd


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Fix'd





I can live with that.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Apr 12, 2011)

Fodder Mest talk in my FT Mafia.


Look at what you've done, Winny!...


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

I find your lack of faith on Mest disturbing. 






Brb searching juvia doujin


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> To give you an idea of this game, and how much I've been wanting to play it.
> 
> I hadn't read any Fairy Tail at all when the game begun.
> 
> ...



Wlc to our club,picking fodder Gray as your favourite,as expected


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

Only fodder is Gajeel and Mest


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

comparing mest with gajeel smh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Wlc to our club,picking fodder Gray as your favourite,as expected



Gray can solo any mage in the FTverse with Ice Shell.

Also if you're going to flame my fandom, it's "Gray Fodderbuster"

Come @ me bro.

I still haven't had the privilege of meeting Mest yet


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2011)

It's the friggin' night phase, guys, quit yer yapping! But wow, these actions sent in are _hilarious_.

NIGHT PHASE END.

*Hades:* Is this what I pay you for? To scratch your arses and call it a day? You're meant to be out there killing people, damnit!
*Rustyrose:* An artist never rushes his masterpiece!
*Meredy: *Must... Kill... Grey...
*Kain:* Mere-dy... S-scares me...
*Ultear: *How could she? She's so kawaii~! Aren't you Meredy?
*Meredy: *Uguu.
*Azuma: *You're making me puke, the lot of you.
*Zancrow:* Whatever you say, Morgan Treeman!
*Hades:* ...My students inability to make puns that aren't cringe-worthy has left me in despair!

_*elsewhere*_

*Lahar: *I'm disappointed in you, Mest.
*Mest: *I'm sorry! I didn't think my nude sunbathing would draw such a crowd!
*Lahar: *Of course it would draw a crowd, you fool! You're a hermaphrodite!
*Mest: *Don't we live in an age where people like me aren't mocked?!
*Lahar: *If you want sympathy, go somewhere else! You're banished!
*Mest: *Banished?! But then I'll be even more fodder than Gajeel!
*Lahar: *You should've thought of that before uploading nudes to Youtube.

*Results:*
Mest has been permanently Roleblocked!
Azuma has been permanently Roleblocked!
Everyone who didn't send in an action has been modkilled! 
Not really.


*DAY PHASE 2 - BEGIN*!​​


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, we are now free to talk.

Where were we?

Oh yeah, Mest rocks.


----------



## Juri (Apr 12, 2011)

Lyra, could you resend my role? 

I accidentally deleted it and can't remember.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2011)

Wait, the mafia didn't kill anyone? 

And holy shit, Azuma blocked. Awesome.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

@ Mest being permanently RB'd.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

Woohoo! No more nightphase posting


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch Lyra]*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SAGEMASTER]*.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

rofl is so mafia


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> rofl is so mafia



Am I now ? 

Come at me Fodder Mest fan


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fodder Mest] *


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 12, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Roflcopter]*


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Wait, the mafia didn't kill anyone?



I know! That's how completely inactive almost everyone has been.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2011)

Mest is literally fodder now.

Also, it appears that mafia are inactifags who didn't even send in their action?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch roflcopter]*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Roflcopter]*



Why are voting for me ? Are you a Fodder Mest fan ?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Why are voting for me ? Are you a Fodder Mest fan ?



I don't listen to Jellal.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Mest is literally fodder now.
> 
> Also, it appears that mafia are inactifags who didn't even send in their action?



Their roleblocker probably sent one in since two people were permablocked.

Their leader, however, seems to be another story


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I don't listen to Jellal.



*LIKE A BOSS*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I don't listen to Jellal.



Who is Jellal.... 

Also, SageMaster doesn't start a wagon on me, but hops on as soon as someone else does. 
Scum.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2011)

Well hopefully we'll get some good information here. Sphyer was Lucy, who was a cop though


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Gray can solo any mage in the FTverse with Ice Shell.*
> 
> Also if you're going to flame my fandom, it's "Gray Fodderbuster"
> 
> ...



Step on it  I found another person who see the potential in Fodder Gray
This is a cause for celebration 

First thing first

*[Lynch Mest ]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 12, 2011)

Roflcopter doesn't know who Jellal is. He doesn't read Fairy Tail.

do we even need more reason to lynch him?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Roflcopter doesn't know who Jellal is. He doesn't read Fairy Tail.
> 
> do we even need more reason to lynch him?



I read FT, I just have no clue who Jellal is.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm sold


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I read FT, I just have no clue who Jellal is.



His Western name is "Gerard."

Japanese and their R's and L's. I swear.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> His Western name is "Gerard."
> 
> Japanese and their R's and L's. I swear.



Oh. 

...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Omaeda Takes It Alone]*

Random inactifag. I don't think he's posted. As such, potential mafia.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

Rofl still has no idea who he is


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2011)

I kinda want to lynch Amrun but she'd never miss an opportunity to kill me as mafia


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Rofl still has no idea who he is



I know who Gerard is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2011)

The worst is Lahar, aka Rahal.

He is fucking palindrome man.


----------



## Juri (Apr 12, 2011)

Isn't everyone Gerard though? :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I read FT, I just have no clue who Jellal is.



I don't believe you 

Jellal is everywhere,he's above you ,below you,around you. Inside you


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

Juvia - Lluvia
Fucking Japs


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a burning hatred of Jellal

Mostly because I'm a Mystofan who thinks his likeness was stolen.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

Tao, you like Mystogan? :33


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 12, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cadrien]*

Mostly because he doubted the roles were rng'd and I think it makes him more likely to be mafia (he'd know more than just one role), especially since he doubted Sphyer being Rustyrose.

Kinda semirandom though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone who doesn't like Mystogan is inherently retarded.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I have a burning hatred of Jellal
> 
> Mostly because I'm a Mystofan who thinks his likeness was stolen.



There's no Such person as Mystogan,There's *only Jellal,ONLY* *JELLAL,ONLY JELLALLLLL!*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I have a burning hatred of Jellal
> 
> Mostly because I'm a Mystofan who thinks his likeness was stolen.



So, you hate Gerard because you're a fan of Gerard... 
How does that work exactly ?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Of course.


Fuck yeah buddy! 



WhatADrag said:


> Anyone who doesn't like Mystogan is inherently retarded.


Agreed 

Anyone like Elfman?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2011)

Elfman is the manliest man of men.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

The manliest


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

Jellal will soon appear on this arc.

Bluenote = Blue hair = Jellal


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 12, 2011)

Lyra Can I switch my role with Meldy Or Azuma 
I am suited not for my current role. I don't think I am good enough


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 12, 2011)

Gildarts will teach that foot note in one chapter.
Ultear got her fingers on Gray


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn your spoilerssss. I just finished the Edoras arc.

Arghhhh.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 12, 2011)

so who is are we lynching?


----------



## Juri (Apr 12, 2011)

Pipe said:


> so who is are we lynching?



You

*[Vote Lynch Pipe]*


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 12, 2011)

Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch Cadrien]*
> 
> Mostly because he doubted the roles were rng'd and I think it makes him more likely to be mafia (he'd know more than just one role), especially since he doubted Sphyer being Rustyrose.
> 
> Kinda semirandom though


Play nice and let's not make any mistakes now Sajin. 

I have to be town every once and a while.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2011)

Why did you think the roles were rng'd then?


----------



## Amrun (Apr 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch Platinum]*

mafia inactifags smh

It's no fun if they don't even try.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 12, 2011)

Rofl:

Mystogan is Mystogan. Not this "real name is Jellal" bullshit. 

Jellal Fernandes was the possessed Ultear/Zeref/WHOEVER person I compared you to.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 12, 2011)

Because Lyra told me before the game started


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2011)

Did she? Maybe she can confirm as much, actually, since it's mod related.

I'll stay with this until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sito (Apr 13, 2011)

So mafias are inactifags? 
*[vote lynch Platinum]*

Gildartz >Mest

Sage even admitted it, at-least implied it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess no one is going to follow my Omaeda wagon 

Platinum isn't an inactifag, he's just a lurker. If he was mafia he'd have submitted his actions

But directing lynches in this game will be hard. Wish the activity was better :/

*[Change Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks to whoever roleblocked Mest permanently , Gildartz ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wouldn't be able to handle too much win for long

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2011)

Since when is Hustler in this game?

*[vote lynch hustler]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 13, 2011)

wow still a little dead in here but lurking the whole time does nothing for the activity. *[vote lynch mei lin]*


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Did she? Maybe she can confirm as much, actually, since it's mod related.
> 
> I'll stay with this until tomorrow morning.



Yep, every role was RNG'd. It's no fun otherwise.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Thanks to whoever roleblocked Mest permanently , Gildartz ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wouldn't be able to handle too much win for long
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*



Almost looks like you're claiming to be Mest. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't like the Plat wagon. 

*[Change vote lynch Hustler]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't like the Platinum wagon but I don't like the Hustler wagon just as much.

If he was mafia, awesome. Hustler is forever scum as it is. But for accusing him of being Mest? Why would we want to lynch Mest at this point?

Meh. Maybe he's softly trying to allude to being Mest so that everyone will leave him alone. Maybe he is mafia, it is Hustler after all. Plus hopefully this promotes more activity

*[Change Vote Lynch Hustler]*


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol mafia bandwagon , i'll bother when someone comes up with a proper reason for lynching me


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't like the Platinum wagon but I don't like the Hustler wagon just as much.
> 
> If he was mafia, awesome. Hustler is forever scum as it is. But for accusing him of being Mest? Why would we want to lynch Mest at this point?
> 
> ...



Why lynch Mest...
Well, for starters, he's anti-town. Secondly, he's 1 of 2 people that can use Etherion. I don't know about you, but I rather lynch Mest and Lahar and remove Etherion completely than hope that Lyra doesn't decide that there is too little progress and allows them to use it.
Obviously, we need to find Lahar as well.

Although I'm troubled by the fact that Mest's roledescription mentions "Information Control", but there are no specifics about that mentioned. 
Seems like Lyra forgot to complete the description...



Lyra said:


> Goals:
> *The Mage Council must see both sides destroy each other.*
> 
> Mage Council .]_Guild Power:
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, but isn't Mest permanently roleblocked? He's not a threat currently and it would be much better to snuff out a mafia who have very dangerous abilities.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah, but isn't Mest permanently roleblocked? He's not a threat currently and it would be much better to snuff out a mafia who have very dangerous abilities.



He is permenantly RB'd, but does that apply to Etherion, as well ?
While you're right that he forms no threat right now, the problem is that we have no way of knowing when he does become a threat. The use of Etherion is up to Lyra's discretion, after all. So, it could be used the next phase for all we know, because Lyra decided so.

I'm more than happy to change my vote to potential mafia, but do we have anything to go on right now ? As far as I know we don't. So, we have the option of randomly picking someone to lynch, or go with Hustler who might be Mest.
If you have any better suspects for lynching I'm all ears.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, I guess it would be nice if Lyra could clarify a few things, like if Etherion can still be used by Mest (don't see how though?)

I've got nothing. My role doesn't provide any means of gathering information, so all I can do is scumhunt in this very inactive game.

Fortunately, it seems that mafia are inactive too, and as such, I think we should be gunning for usually inactive players.

Hustler's response to pressure doesn't give me any sympathy.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2011)

Um I never claimed to be Mest , everyone who reads Fairy Tail/posts in the FT thread knows i'm one of the biggest Mestards behind Cash and Sage .

I was just making a reference to the manga , are role reveals allowed? Town kind of needs me .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Nah. Role revealing isn't allowed.

You are free to hint, however. But right now this bandwagon is just a feeler. I wouldn't do so quite yet. You're as good as dead or roleblocked into frustration if you allude to a power role.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2011)

Well true , all I can say is town the needs me because i'm a sexy demon in Mafia games


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah, I guess it would be nice if Lyra could clarify a few things, like if Etherion can still be used by Mest (don't see how though?)
> 
> I've got nothing. My role doesn't provide any means of gathering information, so all I can do is scumhunt in this very inactive game.
> 
> ...



It would, indeed, be nice if Lyra could do that, along with finishing Mest's roledescription...

Chances are the inactivity is partially caused by the lack of a notification that the dayphase started. At least, I don't recall getting a PM for it anyways.
Someone should send those PMs... 



Hustler said:


> Um I never claimed to be Mest , everyone who reads Fairy Tail/posts in the FT thread knows i'm one of the biggest Mestards behind Cash and Sage .
> 
> I was just making a reference to the manga , are role reveals allowed? Town kind of needs me .



Not everyone posts, or is a regular in the FT thread so, they wouldn't know that. Although I do vaguely remember you posting about Mest, but that was in the CAG FC I think....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Well true , all I can say is town the needs me because i'm a sexy demon in Mafia games



lol very nice hint, lets see if anyone feels up to calling bullshit on you.

Going back to my first choice, mafia are inactifags. Don't care if no one follows, you're all wrong for not doing so.

*[Change Vote Lynch Omaeda Takes It Alone]
*


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> It would, indeed, be nice if Lyra could do that, along with finishing Mest's roledescription...



I didn't know it cut off like that. Weird, but I've fixed it. And yes, Mest is a Generic Townie now so he can't use Etherion. Obviously, he isn't one of the three that could be Zeref.



> Chances are the inactivity is partially caused by the lack of a notification that the dayphase started. At least, I don't recall getting a PM for it anyways.
> Someone should send those PMs...



Then send them yourself. Nah, seriously, I'll send out the phase PMs starting from the end of this phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt response, Lyra


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 13, 2011)

When in doubt, follow WAD 

But in a more serious tone, might as well lynch Omaeda. I think i saw him at the start of dayphase and he just left. Obvious mafia is obvious.

*[Vote Lynch Omaeda Takes it Alone]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

He literally has not posted in this game, actually.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds like a plan to me. Mafia inactive -> Lynch inactives 

*[Lynch OTIA]*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

I really think Cadrien is mafia now if OTIA isn't 

But alright, for now* [Change vote lynch OTIA]*


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder why Omaeda hasn't posted yet. How very fishy.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

Sajin, I think you need to chill out on the concept of me being mafia every game


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Cadrien, I think you need to stop making forced/scummy comments as scum 

I'm not sure about you this time but still, suspicions are there.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, all I will say is this. Consider my two previous responses to you and see if you can find anything. Also, who says that you ain't mafia


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Well, all I will say is this. Consider my two previous responses to you and see if you can find anything. Also, who says that you ain't mafia



Lyra does.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Cadrien, I think you need to stop making forced/scummy comments as scum
> 
> I'm not sure about you this time but still, suspicions are there.



Next person that writes "scum" is getting role revealed.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

Care to confirm that, Lyra?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Excellent.

Have OTIA write the "s" word when he comes into this thread and we'll see if we should lynch him.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Care to confirm that, Lyra?



I'd need some kind of incentive first. .


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

*adds Levy to the list*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

You know what's funny?

Shitty KoYs who are trying to bait me by saying Gray is fodder.

When Gray can solo any mage in the FTverse.

Or maybe they just don't have the same high level of understanding I have for the manga, despite me having only started reading it a week ago



(no offense to the non-shitty KoYs you know who you are I love you)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 13, 2011)

Only fodder is Mest and Gajeel


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

I bet Wendy is MP's favorite.

I bet Panther Lily is Sajin's 

Maybe even Happy


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *adds Levy to the list*



Can I have a Pantherlily one pleeeease? 

I won't suspect you at least in some games after that 

EDIT: WAD, how did you know?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

I am not one of the best mafia players alongside you, Sajin-kun, because I do not understand how people think


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

So many COMICs and HOMEWORK to do.

Seriously I make one comic as a joke for Sage then for KBL. Then Sphyer, then Platinum. smh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> So many COMICs and HOMEWORK to do.
> 
> Seriously I make one comic as a joke for Sage then for KBL. Then Sphyer, then Platinum. smh



You do it all for your nakama :33


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright then, nevermind.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

SOMETIMES PANTHERLILY THINKS

HE THINKS ABOUT THE MOST IMPORTANT THINGS IN LIFE

*cue to Gajeel cuddling with him and Lily purring*


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

No no, I'm in the process of finding images now. It's too late to stop it now.


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 13, 2011)

finally this phase started 

So we are going after OTIA because he is inactive? well seems like a rather weak argument but for now i will leave my vote on him until he gets back and defend himself. 

*[Vote lynch OTIA]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 13, 2011)

not ttoo much activity in this game but I nearly unsubscribed because it wouldn't continue. I agree mest is now beyond fodder in this game. though hustler being mest is hard to say.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch OTIA]*


----------



## Bioness (Apr 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Omaeda Takes it Alone]

*for not posting* 
*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH OMAEDA TAKES IT ALONE]*.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a bad feeling about this


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 13, 2011)

I always hate to lynch someone who can`t argue back. mind you I haven`t gone otia in my vote yet seems like everyone else will do it. no day actions so this wagon probably will stay the same.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch OTIA]*

I agree on taking out the inactives.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

I mean, if Lyra is down to modkill. Then sure, but I kind of don't really want that. What if she modkills him, we need a new lynch, and we end up towning and lynching another townie? We barely outnumber mafia as it is.

Plus the inactive theory makes sense, so I dunno.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean, if Lyra is down to modkill. Then sure, but I kind of don't really want that. What if she modkills him, we need a new lynch, and we end up towning and lynching another townie? We barely outnumber mafia as it is.



Might as well stop lynching people whatsoever going by that logic.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmmm I guess it makes sense to lynch the inactives, since the only hint we have about the mafia is that they are inactive.

*[Vote Lynch Omaeda Takes it Alone]*


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean, if Lyra is down to modkill. Then sure, but I kind of don't really want that. What if she modkills him, we need a new lynch, and we end up towning and lynching another townie? We barely outnumber mafia as it is.
> 
> Plus the inactive theory makes sense, so I dunno.



I'm going to try to PM everyone when this phase ends. If they're still inactive, I'll authorise the use of Etherion and modkill everyone without needing to modkill everyone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan Lyra 

That being said, this is our only lead sadly at the moment. Sucks that Lucy had to be a cop...and Sphyer.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Erza is probably investigating the first couple of nights so she doesn't actually kill fellow FT members, and will use vigilante at a later time. Good thinking.

Gajeel is a tracker

And Cana can investigate.

Just keep gathering information for a couple of phases and we should have a lot to work with in 2-3 phases.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 14, 2011)

since it died here and I have hesitated enough *[vote lynch OTIA]*


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Apr 14, 2011)

I know there's not much to go on but I'm a townie. Please change your votes so we can lynch productively.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 14, 2011)

Only a role reveal would save you at this point, OTIA.

And that's assuming people would be active enough to actually visit the thread and change their votes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2011)

Can't role reveal.

You may hint though.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 14, 2011)

It's essentially the same thing in a more roundabout way, but yeah.

Tbh I never understood the point of that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2011)

There's different ways of going about hints.

It's all about levels of subtlety.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 14, 2011)

I have troubles role-hinting. no one every seems to figure mine out. often too subtle.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Apr 14, 2011)

These 3 are suspicious


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 15, 2011)

It's been a while so I decided to count up votes:

SageMaster - Lyra > roflcopter > Omaeda Takes It Alone
R o f l c o p t e r - SageMaster > Hustler > Omaeda Takes It Alone
Butō Renjin - Fodder Mest > Omaeda Takes It Alone
EnterTheTao - Roflcopter
Mei Lin - Mest
WhatADrag - Omaeda Takes It Alone > Platinum > Hustler > Omaeda Takes It Alone
Sajin - Cadrien > Hustler > Omaeda Takes It Alone
Cycloid - Pipe
Amrun - Platinum > Hustler
Sito - Platinum
Hustler - Sito
gumby2ms - Mei Lin > Omaeda Takes it Alone
Cadrien - Omaeda Takes It Alone
Mastic - Omaeda Takes It Alone
Zarcrath - Omaeda Takes It Alone
Pipe - Omaeda Takes It Alone
Bioness - Omaeda Takes It Alone
TruEorFalse_21 - Omaeda Takes it Alone

The slashthoruogh's are people who made votes that weren't for mafia players, that I only realized after I made the mistake of adding them. Don't do that. 

So far it's: 

Omaeda Takes it Alone - 12
Sito - 1
Platinum - 1
Hustler - 1
Pipe - 1
R o f l c o p t e r - 1


----------



## Marco (Apr 15, 2011)

Arghh... When did the dayphase start?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

Marco said:


> Arghh... When did the dayphase start?



It started about two and a half days ago. I'm about to start the Night Phase in a minute.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

DAY PHASE ENDS
​*Happy: *I didn't do anything! I swear I didn't do anything!
*Natsu: *Hands off! Come near him and I'll kill you myself!
*Cana: *Natsu, back away! He's a spy!
*Natsu: *Like hell is he! It's Happy, he'd never betray me!
*Cana: *If you won't get out of the way, I'll make you.
*Natsu: *I won't let you touch him!
*Happy: *Natsu... Help me... Please...
*Cana: *See? I did it as painlessly as possible.
*Natsu: *Happy! Happy! Don't die on me! Don't die!!
*Cana:* He isn't changing shape... He wasn't a spy... Oh Natsu, I'm sorry.
*Natsu: *YOU BITCH! I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!
*Erza: *NATSU, DON'T!
*Cana: *AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

*Happy* (Omaeda Takes It Alone) is lynched by the Town
*Cana* (Sajin) is killed by Natsu



NIGHT PHASE BEGINS​


----------



## Sajin (Apr 15, 2011)

Excellent job, Natsu. 

/dead

Btw Lyra the description doesn't say he can daykill but whatever.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 18, 2011)

Can I take over


----------



## Juri (Apr 18, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Can I take over



lol planning a coup?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 18, 2011)

lyra is already organizing tournaments in OBD instead of finishing her game lol


----------



## Amrun (Apr 18, 2011)

whyyyy


----------



## Sajin (Apr 18, 2011)

Lyra, I am disappoint. 

Let me see the town town itself into oblivion.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2011)

There's still hope, Sajin. Wendy can always bring you back 

And I'm sure Natsu feels especially bad about killing you


----------



## Amrun (Apr 18, 2011)

Sajin, you should pm lyra and offer to take over.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 18, 2011)

Someone should take over if Lyra's too lazy


----------



## Mastic (Apr 18, 2011)

Shit, i thought this game got back underway.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 18, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Sajin, you should pm lyra and offer to take over.



I'd take over but I suck at making write-ups. Bleach was already bad enough.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 18, 2011)

lol implying anyone reads them


----------



## Sajin (Apr 18, 2011)

A few people do 

Sometimes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2011)

Be the one we can count on, Sajin-kun


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd definately love to play if Sajin modded.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 18, 2011)

...

Fine, I can take over if Lyra is too lazy busy to continue hosting


----------



## Marco (Apr 18, 2011)

Sajin, do eet!


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 19, 2011)

I already asked,But Idm Sajin taking over,since I already planning on another FT game


----------



## Sajin (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't mind you taking over either, really.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2011)

Someone should probably take the initiative and PM her or something, because it's likely she glances at this thread and lolz then goes on to make her Bleach tier list or something.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 19, 2011)

I pm'd her already.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2011)

tut tut tut


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 19, 2011)

She just posted in DGM thread,She has abandoned us :33


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 19, 2011)

Mods, tch


----------



## Juri (Apr 22, 2011)

*Phase Update: Lyra has been Modkilled due to lack of activity.*​
*Carry On​*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 22, 2011)

How long has it been? At this rate this'll last longer than CR's MK game.


----------



## Sito (Apr 22, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> *Phase Update: Lyra has been Modkilled due to lack of activity.*​
> *Carry On​*



............


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

So nothing still?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 23, 2011)

Still nothing.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe we can end this game and do another one. 

I can handle it if you want to. :33


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 23, 2011)

Better than nothing i guess.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Apr 23, 2011)

HAHAHAHA Didn't this happen with the last FT Mafia?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah, but that was because KBL got banned.

Lyra does't have that excuse. She's even a mod


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

It seems that FT mafia games are cursed.


----------



## Marco (Apr 23, 2011)

Has anyone asked her about this? She most probably just forgot about this.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 23, 2011)

I think someone messaged her already.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 23, 2011)

I think she just feels bad about taking so long to update that she won't. It happened to me once 

I got the idea to make a game about Fighting Festival arc. You cool with that?


----------



## Pipe (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey am I still alive?


----------



## Hustler (Apr 24, 2011)

^ Yeh everyone is except Lyra


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 24, 2011)

Not much has happened since you went away in your vacation


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2011)

This game will take forever to finish at this rate....


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 25, 2011)

Implying this game will finish.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Implying this game will finish.



One can always hope, can they not ?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd love to end this game, but I don't know if Lyra is willing to.

I'll make a FT game after I'm finished with a game I'm modding in the OL.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 25, 2011)

I finished my role adjusting for FT game with 60 people.if this game is ending.,I want t start mine


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 25, 2011)

sucks this game is ending this way.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 25, 2011)

I think Lyra got haxed,now shes Winny


----------



## Jαmes (May 5, 2011)

is this game over? so i can remove it from my sig


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, I won it obviously.


----------



## Sajin (May 5, 2011)

By the way, if Natsu finally reveals himself to me, I will consider not killing him at every opportunity in the later mafia games.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 5, 2011)

**


----------

